# Bewitched's Kidding Thread SHE KIDDED!!!!



## TinyHoovesRanch

Ok. So this is my friends doe. But we are excited to have kids from her!
Here are a few pics, Its been raining, havent been able to take good pics. I WILL take more!
Also in the Vulva Picture, we are HOLDING her tail....AND it would be great if people could tell me how many babies are in there!

Heres a NORMAL pic of her not pregnant...Just so you can see what she looks like










These are the PREGO pics


----------



## RowdyKidz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

She's pretty!  I bet she gives you a :kidred: on Day 153.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

ONLY ONE????? OMG shes like so big though :ROFL: 
Well if she only has one then it better be a girl!


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

I say a single too . . .if you're anxious for a girl and can't wait to see what's what, try smelling her poll. If she's carrying a buck, her poll will smell bucky, and if it smells normal, she probably has a doe in there . . .this idea isn't 100% foolproof, but it's worked for a lot of people.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

:slapfloor: I FORGOT ABOUT THE SMELLING!!!
im going to go smell tomorrow morning!!
hahaha its gonne be weird but soooo cool!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

This is day 129 pics
Shes been getting bigger.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

wow theyre so striking!

i'm guessing single also.  :kidred:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

Single??? That amazes me that she would only have one LOL
She just seems sooooo big.....I hope she has a girl!


----------



## Seven Dwarfs

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

She is gorgeous! I cant wait to see baby pics


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

THANKS! shes my best friends goat! She is bred to my buck, he also has blue eyes so we are definently getting blue eyed babies!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

she will have twins or triplets

I see that big belly she is huge 

beautiful goat


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

Bewitched is Due Thursday....She has NO ligaments and today she wasnt eating alot....Also, something seems wrong. Shes breathing SUPER hard and her vulva is nasty, here are some pics


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

I can't see any of the newest pics?? I was guessing twins.... but what is wrong with her? labored breathing can be normal during labor... but I can't see the discharge pictures....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

You cant see the pics at all?? Thats weird! Well it looks like her intestines are coming out...


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

kinda looks like something's prolapsed-----????? Does NOT look good.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

really?? Oh no! Do you have any suggestions at ALL???


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

OK... now it's working... weird cause it didn't open them the first time that I opened this thread????? Anyway... it looks like a prolapsed uterus. try looking through the search engine to see what others have done.... I don't have advice for this one! Sorry!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

wow...Im guessing thats bad...I hope someone here knows what to do lol


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

It's not a prolapsed uterus, the kids are holding her uterus inside her...that is a small vaginal prolapse. It can get worse the closer she gets to delivery. How much longer does she have to go?

Best thing to do for her is to keep her from standing on her hind legs and be sure to keep the tissues clean and moist with a diluted iodine wash and even putting sugar on it to reduce swelling, If it gets larger than a golfball in the coming days, contact a vet. A vet can do a purse string stitch to keep it in BUT YOU MUST ABSOLUTELY KNOW FOR SURE HER DUE DATE!!

She likely has 3 in there too...some does just don't have the log bodies needed to carry more than 2.
My doe Tilly prolapsed 16 days before she delivered her triplets on day 142.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

She is due next thursday, the 11th. When she sits, she sits like a dog! Should I not let her do that? We just noticed this today, and when we touch her tail, it sucks in.


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

Sitting like a dog is common for does that are close to their due date...she's actually holding herself in when she does that. Just be sure to watch her and keep her clean, as long as the tissue goes back in she'll be fine. Don't panic unless you see it get as big as a baseball....my doe delivered just fine with no problem, I snipped her stitch on day 140 and she delivered on 142


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

Ok THANKS SOOOOO MUCH! I will make sure she gets cleaned up like you said, Im going to try to stay out with her all day tomorrow, just incase, she wasnt eating at all today and her ligiments were totally gone. If It looks bigger I will post a pic


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

Would next Thursday be day 145 or 150?
If it's 145 then you might be seeing kids sooner like Monday....if its 150 then you could be seeing kids sooner than that.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

Thursday will be 145. You think she will kid monday? Wow that would be awesome if she did!


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

With a beginning vaginal prolapse, it means that the kids are putting pressure on her backside which can stimulate early labor and delivery. Kids are viable from day 141 if she would deliver early. Just watch for her udder to balloon up, usually once that happens kids are on the ground in no time.

Also, try not to panic, this may or may not get bigger and when she is pushing to deliver kids it likely won't bulge out, AFTER delivery and cleanout though...with Tilly, I washed her backside with warm soapy water and used Preperation H to reduce the swelling.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

Ok. We are on Udder watch from now on lol. Her udder has gotten a little bigger, but its so loose. My other doe thats due the 19th has such a tight udder!

Im not really worried, as long as her babies and her are safe, thats all I care about. So hopefully it doesnt get bigger and she has her babies! Im hoping you right and she has triplets!


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

Laura, She is a very nice looking doe. I would have to say twins or triplets. NO WAY is there only one.

Watch that prolapse and do what Liz said, she has it all covered.

I bet she goes on Sunday.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

Thank you sooooo much, shes actually my best friends doe lol but I just love her!

That would be sooooo cool if she kidded sunday! Everytime I go see her I always wonder if she will kid!

I was kinda worried when people were saying single! She better have twins or trips!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

large singles can cause the same kind of pressure -- I had a small vaginal prolaps in my pygmy doe who had a single buck kid.

But yah I think you are looking at multiples.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 124*

:thumb: I sure hope she has some babies in there! Shes driving me insane lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

DAY 141 for bebe


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

She looks great!!! Since the prolapse is not there when she stands that is a very good sign.....hoping she doesn't make you wait too long for those babies!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

 She actually did prolapse pretty bad, we got it back in and she didnt do it again. Today she was having some contractions, tossing her head and moving around. I think she might kid tonight!


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Will be waiting for an update!


----------



## SterlingAcres

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Oh gosh, she looks much better! I hope she kids for you soon. ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Ok.... SO she has been having small contractions all night! Today she was having a little more, she didnt want to eat at all! We are hoping for tonight!


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Hoping for an easy and fast delivery of healthy babies!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

So she has been having contractions since yesterday??? Has anyone gone in to check everything out?
I wouldnt let one of my does contract that long without an investigation, especially since's she's had some other problems already.
(also her udder doesnt look very full at all?)


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

She had very mild ones yesterday....we called the vet and she didnt seem too worried about the contractions. Should we be worried? Im going to see her tonight and I guess if nothing happens we can call the vet again, this is definently a problem doe....its nice no one told us....


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Well it cant hurt her at all to go in and check- I would


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

So how would we go about doing this? we are really inexperienced, never had to do anything like this.I will try though lol


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

The pic above is from Monday....I too hope that her udder has filled more and pray that all is well.

Does her lig area feel mushy at all? If you still feel ligaments, it will be difficult to get in her and she's likely not ready just yet...she hits 145 tomorrow right?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Her udder is bigger....and ALLLLL ligs are gone lol
Tomorrow is 145


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

scrub up your hands really good, nice and clean and if you have some ky or any lubricant that will help a little bit, but start with one finger, then two (she probably will not like this much at all, unless she is really close to delivering, then it doesnt seem to phase them much) and usually you wont hit the cervix until you are almost all the way in with your fingers.
If its open you should be able to get your finger tip through it and hopefully feel a hoof presenting correctly if the kid is in the birth canal, but 9 times out of 10 a doe contracting that long and not getting to the pushing phase, it means something is presented wrong and not triggering the cervix to open up completely and the doe to push.
If the cervix is closed still- you will be blocked and not feel anything in the birth canal


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Ok....well wish me luck LOL

I wont be able to go on here until tomorrow...Hopefully everything will be ok. If I feel a hoof. does that mean everythings ok? If I dont does she need help?


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

If you can get your fingers in far enough to tell, you should feel hoof and nose...if her cervix isn;t dilated you will only feel a donut type thing. At this point, you will need to contact a vet...if she's been contracting and restless she will need a more experienced hand.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Nothing has happened....we called the vet and she said to wait a few more days and see what happens. We are taking a break tonight from watching her, maybe shes shy and doesnt want to kid in front of us....


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

If she's not in distress, eating and drinking AND you can feel kid movement, she's likely not ready just yet. It is helpful though to know what to look for IF there is a kid positioned wrong, just from experience...I have had a couple deliveries I needed to assist with, those had great outcomes, one didn't and I lost mom and babies. With all that I have helped with...the mom's were distressed, water broken and contracting heavily with pushing as well as the moms being up and down, agitated. As long as Bewitched is not showing you ANY signs that she's in trouble, follow your vets advice as well as moniter your mom to be and she'll let you know when or if she needs help.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Shes eating but only nibbles....and shes not distressed at all, she just has trouble getting comfy. The vet said to just watch her and try to wait until day 150 and if nothing happens to take her in. My friend loves bewitched but she might sell her because she cant deal with a prolapse everytime....we will see.
Thanks for all your help! I will keep everyone updated


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Most vets will advise against breeding a doe again after a prolapse has occurred, Bewitched would be a great mom and milker with this freshening but it would be a risk to take if she chose to breed her again. If she wishes to sell her, it would be a good thing to sell her as a pet or companion to another doe or wether.

Also, you mentioned in an earlier post that you wish you were told she would be a "problem" goat..... has she freshened before? If she had kidded previously and didn't prolapse, theres no way her previous owner could have known that she would this time.
My doe that prolapsed had 3 previous kiddings with healthy twins each time before she had the triplets...so this is not something that can be forseen unfortunately.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Well the vet said most likely this has happened before, she has had lots of kiddings....she said the prolapse might be from being bred to much too soon? We just got her and she was bred to my buck...But no one said anything, we did get her from a "not so good" breeder... maybe thats why. Shes so sweet and loves us being with her.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

A small prolapse doesnt mean she cant be bred again -- and can happen quite easily. My FF doe angie had a prolapse as she was in labor. I bred her again.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

I know, but the vet told my friend it will most likely prolapse during every pregnancy and she really doesnt want to deal with the stress..

Still no babies, today she was eating and acting fine. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*



TinyHoovesRanch said:


> I know, but the vet told my friend it will most likely prolapse during every pregnancy and she really doesnt want to deal with the stress..
> 
> Still no babies, today she was eating and acting fine. :shrug:


Well its up to your friend -- hope she kids soon for you


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Still nothing, udder got bigger, will try to get an udder shot tomorrow


----------



## SDK

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

what day isshe now?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

147 today


----------



## SDK

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

geeze pop her already .. poor thing looks like shes gonna explode


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

hahaha ya its sooooo nasty! Shes sooo swollen! Her udder got bigger so maybe soon! She likes to push out her prolapse which isnt fun lol maybe next time she can give us BABIES!


----------



## SDK

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Take her on walks.. it'll get everything going.. I do it all the time when i have bigold girls.. it helps alot!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Ok I will do that! We took her on a good walk on thursday she hated it lol. Dont feel sorry for her....shes the one holding them hostage lol


----------



## SDK

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

its not her fault.. the kids are holding her body hostage.. and they HATE HATE HATEgoing on the walks.. but it gets them in gear.. I'd do like 2 or 3 a day till heavy contractions setin.. also red rasberry leaves help too


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Hmmmm maybe she will get a million walks tomorrow lol. Red rasberry leaves? What do those do?


----------



## SDK

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

i dont remember exactly.. but it helps..


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

I dont think we have any around but I can check!

Shes going for a long walk tomorrow lol


----------



## SDK

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

lol shes going to hate you


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

.....MEH she already hates me lol and I have no idea why....Maybe its because everyday I dont see babies I yell at her lol


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

How is Bewitched doing? Has the prolapse gotten any worse in the wait?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Shes the same, nothing is happening. There were a few times the prolapse got big but it went back in right away, so we werent too worried.

Tomorrow we are going to see how she is, I will try to get some udder shots


----------



## Lizzy_18

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

:chin: hummm i think i see my goat lol thanks 4 helping me out laura :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

NO problem lol :wink:


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Is she still holding those kids in? She's on 149 now right?

Has the prolapse been "behaving" itself? No larger reoccurances?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

today hardly any prolapse and she was pretty oozy...maybe babies soon


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

I hope so!! She's got me NUTS!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

hahaha Seriously!!! Shes being a pain! She wasnt really eating today so MAYBE this week lol


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

LOL...She's actually getting me "in practice" for my kiddings to start. I am hoping to see kids by the end of next week.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

hahaha im starting to think my doe Jenny will kid before rotten bewitched lol


----------



## Lizzy_18

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

:slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: HAHAHA dude what did i tell you...bewitched is destened to NEVER have her kids :sigh: and we really do need to put a bet on jenny kidding 1st onder:  lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

bahahahaha ya I think shes faking the WHOLE thing!

I dont wanna bet with you cause I know Jenny will kid first lol


----------



## Lizzy_18

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

:slapfloor: haha DUDE i think she is faking.. :hair: :GAAH: i think :scratch: that she has a alien growing in her... :shrug: 
jenny will kid..i say TODAY lol :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

No, not Alien....TUMOR :slapfloor:

Jenny better NOT kid today!!! Im not ready for that lol


----------



## Lizzy_18

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

:slapfloor: HAHAHA IT SO ISSS!!

ya im not ready either.... :sigh: im NOT spending another night in the barn :sleeping: :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

NOT unless we KNOW FOR SURE babies are coming lol


----------



## goatnutty

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

You two act like best friends or sisters...lol I take it you know eachother?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

hahahaha ya we are BEST FRIENDS! pretty much sisters LOL


----------



## goatnutty

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

haha that explains it!! lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

hahaha ya I am ALWAYS on this and she decided to try it too!

Nice you noticed lol


----------



## goatnutty

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

I just thought it was wierd the way you two talked and I was like they have to know eachother...lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

hahahahahaha ya it would of been weird if we didnt know eachother!!
High five lol


----------



## goatnutty

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Yeah just a little lol...haha


----------



## Lizzy_18

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

AHHHH rat me out laura... :GAAH: :ROFL: 
i really dont know her tho... :hi5:


----------



## goatnutty

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

haha...ok I believe you


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

DONT LISTEN TO HER SHE LIIIIIIIES :ROFL:


----------



## goatnutty

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

hmm...I don't like to take sides but...I think I'm with Laura lol


----------



## Lizzy_18

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

AHHHH NOOO its  lauras  fault... she causes me to be like this :angelgoat: ... :slapfloor: im the angel here!! lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

WOOOOOOO

Together we can TAKE HER DOOOOOWN

I know all her secrets!!!!


----------



## goatnutty

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

haha...I will let you take care of her!! lol  Sorry Lizzy...


----------



## Lizzy_18

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

AHH no shhhh laura..SHHHHHHH :hair: :slapfloor: 
YOU WOULD NOT DARE do it... :shocked: 
OR ELSE.... :dance:
phew thanks...now i can take her on >


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Spending the night in the barn...Wish us luck and babies lol


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

SO...IS SHE FINALLY IN LABOR?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

She has mucas, not eating, hunched over, laying down and starting to push a little.....


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

oh boy.... keep us posted ok? I am sending healthy kidding vibes your way!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Doesnt that sound about right? Her udder is super tight and filled, only thing is she isnt sunken...


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Not all does will have the sunken look around the flanks.... if she's down and pushing and her contractions are consistant you'll be seeing kids before long. Also, when she's really pushing, she'll have the back leg she's not laying on outstretched....I will usually put my foot in front of that hoof so my girls have something to help push against.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread DAY 141*

Ok awesome! I will definently keep you posted for sure! We arent too excited because......Well she has been faking us lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

Bewitched isnt doing good at all 

She was in labor last night with contractions every 20 minutes, then she just stopped and slept. She is really tired today, she hasnt eaten or drank at all since monday....We might take her to the vet and get a csection

Please pray her and the babies make it ray:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

oh, I hope she pulls through!!!

:hug: good luck


----------



## SDK

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

take her to the vet, not eating or drinking and still no kids isnt good,


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

Do you have any idea whats wrong?


----------



## farmergal

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

ray: for Bewitched and her kids... I hope the vet helps...


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

my goodness, not eating or drinking since monday? I hope the vet can do somerthing and that you have a healthy family. If she was contracting regular then stopped, there could be a kid in a bad position for delivery...or she didn't dilate.
You'll need to have a vet see her if you aren't comfortable going into her to reposition a kid.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

We are going to TRY REALLY HARD to take her to the vet....My friend is just worried she wont be able to afford the $275 csection


----------



## farmergal

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

Ouch that is expensive.

By the way... I do not know about goats... but a friend of mine who now has a healthy happy 8 month old had false labor many times. she had the baby on her 3rd time to the hospital. and... it made her very tired. 
but the not eating would worry me. did you try offering her her all-time favorite treat?


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

Offer her some molasses water too...ANYTHING to entice her to eat. Giving her a dose of B Complex would help too.

Is she up and walking around at all?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

We offered her grain.....Just some nibbles nothing big. She was thirsty after we mixed molasses in the water, but she is just laying in the same place

She has a lopsided udder, only one side is filled and she has diarihha

She only nibbles, and she pretty much stays in the same place. She will stand up and then lay down and sleep


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

Calcium would not hurt either...if you have the calcium drench give her some, if not try giving her 2-3 tums.

Get her up and moving..diarhea is not good either, with no drinking, she'll dehydrate. 
Take her temp too...normal is 101-103.


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

 Oh no. 
Will definitely be praying for you guys.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

She drank a little today. We left her for a little bit,my friend is going crazy! So we needed to take a break. Shes going to hopefully take her to the vet if her parents pay for the Csection


----------



## goatnutty

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

oh...I hope every thing works out...for you and your friend and the goat


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

In a situation like this my vet would have me bring mine in, or come out to the farm and worry about the payment later, even if I had to pay it out.

I hope you can get her to the vet soon..... :hug: .


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

Has anyone gone into her? Have you checked to see if the baby is stuck? That is what i would be doing and not wasting anymore time.

You have to wash up and go into her ans feel what is going on. Feel for feet, butt head or whatever.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

We already tried, and we didnt feel anything but we are experienced....We are trying to find a way to get her to the vet


----------



## Lizzy_18

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

BUT at least she drank... ray: that is better then nothing at all... :sigh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

Ya.....I HOPE you can get something out tonight


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

What is her exact number of days into this pregnancy....last Thursday was to be 145 correct?
If that is the case then she's on day 151 now right?

Any changes with her?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

Well thats what I thought but I could be wrong.

She hasnt really done anything, just laying in the same spot


----------



## Lizzy_18

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

yes today is 151... :sigh: 
she was drinking but her poo is weird..i kinda looks like bird poo... i dont know if that because she has not been eating at all or what... and her udder is nasty.... only ONE side is full and its hard and lumpy... :shrug:


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

Her udder looking that way doesn't sound good....have you felt for kid movement?
Her poop...is it mucous like and whitish? That could be from not eating.....or something entirely different.

I pray that she has the strength to have these babies....and I pray that she can see a vet ASAP.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

Cant feel any kids at all! I havent been able too for a few days almost week now.

I HOPE she gets to a vet to


----------



## Lizzy_18

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

yes its kinda light green with that creamy white... :sigh: 
i think i can get my brother to take her to the vet... but do u think she will need a c-section??!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

Sarah said she will help with the money


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

vets can usually do payment plans. see what they can do.

:hug:


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

Very likely if she's not dilated or contracting. For her sake though, it is best to get her there asap.

Please get her to a vet, not eating, not drinking, lumpy one sided udder, strange looking poops and no kid movement are not very promising signs.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

We are trying super hard to get her to one!!

ray: ray: ray: ray: ray:


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

I pray that all goes well.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

Thanks and I will let everyone know what happens!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

headed to the vet ray:


----------



## 4hmama

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

Good luck....!


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

ray: for her and you guys!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread NOT DOING GOOD!*

GOOD NEWS.......Well better than before!

Shes ok, and sadly has develoed Mastitis...BUT she wasnt ready to kid! The vet said it was her prolapse and also because her babie are getting ready so she was not feeling good!

He said sometimes in the next 24 to 36 hours SHE WILL KID!


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

Ouch. But glad she doing better!!! :hug: Let's Go Bewitched!!!


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

Do you have any colostrum on hand? With the mastitis, not only will she need treatment for that, she won't have any colostrum for her babies when they arrive. I am so glad to hear that it's not worse than it is and I pray she has a safe delivery soon.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

It was pretty funny to see him stick his finger up her :slapfloor:

He was laughing cause we were making noises lol

BUT he told us to watch her and make sure we are there so the babies dont drink the nasty teat


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

just thinking what liz posted. call around and get some colostrum, and goats' milk. you're going to be bottle feeding..


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

Ya he gave us stuff for the infection. We have a doe thats due anyday, can we use hers?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

if she has more colostrum or milk than her kids need, you could try grafting bewitched kids onto the other doe, but not if she doesnt have enough milk. and the kids would need to be..like, born on the same day. as b's kids would need the colostrum immediatley.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

Ok, cant they get the colostrum from the good teat?

Where can we get some?


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

These kids will need colostrum within an hour of their birth....if Bewitched's good side is filled then you will need to milk out that side and bottle feed the kids...the only way to keep the kids off of the infected teat is to pull them, also, you are going to need to follow the vets instructions on how to treat the mastitis, did he suggest warm compresses and to express as much of the infection out as you can? There are a lot of different ways to treat mastitis and I'm sure there can be answers found here on the forum if you do a search.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

Well they were planning to be bottle babies anyway...He put some antibiotics in the teat and said not to mess with it and it should heal


----------



## Lizzy_18

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*



Code:


One more suggestion...whole cow's milk from the store is MUCH better for her. A goat kid is much less likely to get scours from whole cow's milk, even if you feed too much. Make the switch gradually...the first day only do 1 oz. cow's milk & the rest formula for every feeding....every day gradually add more cow's milk and less formula until you are feeding straight cow's milk. Take about a week to make the switch.

this is what some one said...that after u feed them the goat colostrum then u can feed them whole cow milk...will that work cuz she only has one good milking teat...?? :whatgoat:


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

Do as your vet has said then, since it has only affected one side then you should get as much colostrum from her good side as you can. Milking the good side at least twice a day after she delivers will help with engorgement and it will also keep her baby's bottles full. Yes, you can use whole milk from the store...as long as you can transition the kids to it. If you milk her one side you can use what you get to mix with the cows milk until they are on total cows milk....try the ratio of 1/4 cows milk to 3/4 moms milk for the first 2 days after they get colostrum then up the cows milk to 1/2 for another 2 days and then 3/4 til you are at total cows milk by the time they are a week old. You will need to milk mom at least once a day to make the transition.


----------



## Lizzy_18

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

ok sweet thanks!! :wahoo: :thumbup: i will make sure to do that


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

I am praying that she delivers safely and soon, for the sake of her health and your sanity.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

Ya we are running out of energy :ZZZ:

I hope NO more problems....We cant handle anything else lol


----------



## Lizzy_18

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

HAHAHA ya i know... the vet said that if her prolapse comes out when she is kidding and wont go back in he will have to do the "stitch" to allow her cervex to open all the way :shocked: so she ill beable to kid with the prolapse...what a great way to start the kidding season!! :hair:


----------



## liz

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

How is Bewitched doing today?


----------



## Lizzy_18

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

GREAT NEWS!! BEWITCHED HAD HER KIDS!!!
3 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: baby boys... 
the 1st one is all black with a white pole and WATTLES!! he came out BUT 1st and he's the smallest but hes so cute!!
then we have bewitches TWIN baby boy..long and crazy (my fav)  
and then we hav another black boy with frosted ears and one tiny brown moon spot...
no problems with her prolapse
BUT we have to bottle feed them with colostrum powder formula because she has NO milk at ALL... so far so goodleasekeep your toes and fingers crossed!!! ray:


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

Congrats on the boys!


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

CONGRATS!!!! Can't wait to see pics! I'm glad all went well!!!!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

Congrats on the babies! :stars: Many ray: all the way around, with bottle feeding and mom's condition.


----------



## Lizzy_18

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

:leap: YAY thanks everyone..moms doing fine... (does not really seem to miss her kids...YET)
i hope the babys start eating more :GAAH: umm when should they 1st start too poop??!! a time frame?


----------



## farmgirl42

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

Congratulations! Very glad to hear the good news!


----------



## SDK

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

lol finally.. bummer they're all dudes tho..


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

WE ARE SOOOOO TIRED lol.....Today was a very long day but all the babies are sooooo cute! And are doing pretty well on the bottle!

Pics tomorrow!


----------



## SDK

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

at least you can sleep iin peace tonight.. I get to play the worry game... bebop's udder ballooned and she didnt eat ANYthing.. but i cant campout because in short my sister sucks as a mother to her child.


----------



## SDK

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

at least you can sleep iin peace tonight.. I get to play the worry game... bebop's udder ballooned and she didnt eat ANYthing.. but i cant campout because in short my sister sucks as a mother to her child.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Bewitched's Kidding Thread BETTER THAN BEFORE*

hahaha ya sure in peace bottle feeding LOL

Good luck! Maybe she will kid soon


----------



## SDK

bottle feeding is easy.. playing midwife from 15 minutes away isn't.. :/ I need them to kid so i can arrage who is getting who and get them moved.. or at least some of them


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Ya its not too hard, we are first timers though lol

I hope you get babies soon!!!


----------



## liz

Congratulations!!

I'm so happy to hear that she finally had them...how is mama? Has she been eating and drinking?

As far as baby's first poop, you will notice it in the next 6-8 hours after they've had their first meal...it will also be black and gummy looking , this is meconium "first poop" and will turn to a mustard yellow color once their system starts to digest milk.


----------



## KW Farms

That is so great Laura!! They sound so cute!! We need pictures though!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

I know im sooooo sorry!

I will get them ASAP lol

Im staying the night at Liz's with the babies so im gonna be busy until tomorrow!


----------



## KW Farms

It's ok, three newborn bottle kids can wear ya out...we'll cut ya a break...but just this once.  lol


----------



## Lizzy_18

:GAAH: :hair: :GAAH: 
AHHH i cant find my camera...SOOOO i took a pic with my web cam..not the best but u can kinda see them so there they are!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

YA YOU BETTER!!!

but my favorite is the one with WATTLES!!!

Tomorrow there will be PICS!!!

Off to my friends to help bottlefeed!!!


----------



## SDK

lol i like the far one bestest


----------



## Lizzy_18

:hi5: Laura is over now...these goats are CRAZYYY :clap: 

OK question time...the thing says for s to feed them 1/4th cup of colostrum powder very 3 to 4 hours...BUT if they dont drink it all then like in a hour or to start crying for food can we give them some??!! :whatgoat:


----------



## Haviris

For the first few days I generally feed them as often as they want, especially if they aren't eating all that well.


----------



## SDK

yep.. first couple of days i feed generally asmuch as they want as often.. ( up to three ounces at a time) .. then i start to get them on a scheduel


----------



## KW Farms

I like to give them colostrum for the first 24 hours and then mix a little colostrum with the milk after that. And yes, feed them when they want it. For newborns, the first few days they will eat more frequently in small amounts, but after 4 to 7 days they should be able to be fed every 3 to 4 hours.


----------



## Lizzy_18

ok thanks... we just fed them :dance: now we are on....get ready... poop patrol :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: 
we have a longgg night ahead of us :coffee2:  :coffee2: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :coffee2: :coffee2: :coffee2: :coffee2: :coffee2: :coffee2: :coffee2: :coffee2:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

POOP CONTROL???but I thought I was on belly rubbing duty??

WELL lol


----------



## Lizzy_18

so we feel like thoes ppl who are slowly going crazy...it 1:48am....and we just fed them...oh geeze were so TIRED :ZZZ: :sleeping: :ZZZ: i think were going to start do video blogs :slapfloor: this whole experience is going in the memory hall of fame... :coffee2:


----------



## Lizzy_18

we had a longgggg night... were corvered in milk and goat drool.... :slapfloor: and i just discorvered that i can sleep through 2 alarm clocks..but when a baby goat starts crying im wide awake!! today if its nice and sunny and warm we will bring them outside to the grass to paly on!!  :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww...congrats.... :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## farmergal

awww how cute! sounds like you are having lots of fun... I'm jealous that the babies are finally out... the waiting is sooo awful!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Babies havent pooped yet! They also have runny eyes and are sneezing


----------



## StaceyRosado

have you given an edema? use some soapy water and a syringe (no needle) and squirt some in their anus -- this helps to get things moving if its just stuck.


----------



## Lizzy_18

well they pooped...and they poop a LOT...geeze where does it all come from... :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado

well glad to hear it


----------



## Lizzy_18

haha ya, and spanky just took one on my little brother :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: i LOVE spanky right now


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

Cute,congrats :]


----------



## Lizzy_18

PICS AND VID woooo
 :leap: :clap: :applaud: :stars: :wahoo: :thumbup: :dance:

all sound asleep...








...SPANKY...the brat








Meh








B.J








CARLOSE MY LOVE!!  

















AND FOR SOME VIDS!! they are only like 1:00 each..i think


----------



## AlaskaBoers

wow cool eyes!


----------



## Lizzy_18

lol i know 2 of them have blue eyes and the one that does not makes it up for having wattles!! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats

so cute..... :greengrin:  :thumb:


----------



## Lizzy_18

haha thanks..their a handfull tho!


----------



## liz

ADORABLE!!! Glad to see they are thriving!
How is mama doing?


----------



## Lizzy_18

bewitched it doing good..BUT her udder is still really bad were giving her antibiotics.  she does not seem to miss her babies at all..we brought them over 4 a vist and she sniffed them and talked then walked away..


----------

